# Your Windows 7 ***WEI-SCORE***



## hoax32 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok guys'n gals!
We all know that the Windows Experience Index cannot be conpared to a professional benchmarking software.
For example:  I get a 4.6 for my P4HT and a 4.9 fore a Intel Core Duo!!! 
There is more than just .3 difference between those 2! 

Well anyways!
What is your detailed WEI score?
Here is mine:

*CPU: 6.0  [Intel Core 2 Duo T9300 2.5GHz 6MB L2]
RAM:  6.0  [4GB DDR2 Dual Channel 667MHz]
GPU:  4.1  ***AERO PERFORMANCE*** [nVidia Quadro NVS 140m 128MB]
GPU:  5.4  ***GAMING PERFORMANCE*** [nVidia Quadro NVS 140m 128MB]
HDD:  5.4  [Western Digital Scorpio 320GB 5400RPM]*

Now show me ya scores!!!


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 24, 2012)

CPU: 7.1 [Stock i5-655K]
RAM: 7.1 [Stock Samsung DDR3 1600MHz CAS 11]
GPU: 6.7 ***AERO PERFORMANCE*** [Stock XFX GT 240 (forgot VRAM)]
GPU: 6.7 ***GAMING PERFORMANCE*** [Stock XFX GT 240 (forgot VRAM)]
HDD: 7.8 [Crucial m4 64GB]

My WEI score makes my computer seem a lot beefier than it actually is.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 24, 2012)

mine 
i havent checked it again


----------



## hoax32 (Apr 24, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> CPU: 7.1 [Stock i5-655K]
> RAM: 7.1 [Stock Samsung DDR3 1600MHz CAS 11]
> GPU: 6.7 ***AERO PERFORMANCE*** [Stock XFX GT 240 (forgot VRAM)]
> GPU: 6.7 ***GAMING PERFORMANCE*** [Stock XFX GT 240 (forgot VRAM)]
> ...




nice copy paste off of mine!!! 
that shows me that you are lazy which means that you are a real geek!!! BRAVO!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Bros Machine

7.3 CPU
7.5 RAM
7.4 Graphics
7.4 Gaming Graphics
5.9 HD

His Specs

AMD Phenom II X2 555BE Unlocked to 955 Spec
AsRock 970 Extreme 4
8 Gigs of 1600MHz GSkill 8-8-8-24 @ 1.5v Ram
Sapphire Radeon 6770 1GB
Seagate 750 GB 7200.12 HD
2x Samsung DVD RW Drives
Antec Green 650 Watt PSU


----------



## Phusius (Apr 24, 2012)

7.8 cpu, 5.9 hdd, 7.9 everything else.


----------



## Huddo93 (Apr 24, 2012)

The Laptop I'm using is at a woping 3.7  Being held back by good ol' Intel Chipset 4 graphics.

Edit: Specs are CPU Centrino Core 2 Duo @ 2.00GHz - 4.9

                     Mobile Intel 4 Series Express Chipset (Graphics) - 3.7

                     5.4k RPM 500GB HDD - 5.3

                     3GB DRR2  - 5.7


----------



## hoax32 (Apr 24, 2012)

Huddo93 said:


> The Laptop I'm using is at a wooping 3.7  Being help back by good ol' Intel Chipset 4 graphics.



Im currious detailed specs n scores please!!


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 24, 2012)

Specs are in Sig/System Specs


----------



## Huddo93 (Apr 24, 2012)

hoax32 said:


> Im currious detailed specs n scores please!!



Edited my previous post  more info now


----------



## theonedub (Apr 24, 2012)

Nothing special, just installed my 256gb Corsair Performance Pro SSD which boosted my overall score:


----------



## Kast (Apr 24, 2012)

mine


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Daimus (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Mathragh (Apr 24, 2012)

I was suprised by the fact that it actually measured the performance increase i got from putting these old guys in SLI. Used to have 6.8 with only one 8800GTX.


----------



## Munki (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 24, 2012)

Running single card as about to perform a fresh install of 64bit.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 24, 2012)

CPU: 7.7 [Intel Core i7 950 @4.024 / 23x175]
RAM: 7.8 [6GB Corsair DDR3 1600MHz @1750 - 8-8-8-24 2T]
GPU: 7.4 **AERO PERFORMANCE** [AMD Radeon HD 5770 CF 2048MB @960/1320]
GPU: 7.4 **GAMING PERFORMANCE** [AMD Radeon HD 5770 CF 2048MB @960/1320]
HDD: 7.4 [OCZ Vertex 2  60GB]


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## BlackZero (Apr 24, 2012)

General question, if anyone (especially 2600k owners)  have seen their wei cpu score drop in the last day or so?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 24, 2012)

it's not like i complain about the Windows 7 Score only thing is that it writes "DirectX Version" "DirectX 10" not 11


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 24, 2012)

CPU: 7.8 [Intel Core i7 3820]
RAM: 7.9 [16GB DDR3 @ 2235MHz 11-11-11-28 1t]
GPU: 6.0 ***AERO PERFORMANCE*** [Crossfired 6850s]
GPU: 6.0 ***GAMING PERFORMANCE*** [Crossfired 6850s]
HDD: 5.9 [Kingston SSD Now! 128G]


It should be noted that the only way to get a 7.9 in CPU is to have 16 cores or to change your WEI score manually.

@Athlon
your crossfired 6850s get 7.7 and mine get 6? what resolution are you running?


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 24, 2012)

maybe if I was overclocking my ram and cpu a bit I would get a little higher scores..


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's mine:


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 24, 2012)

Not sure what it will take to get the 7.9 on CPU.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 24, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> Not sure what it will take to get the 7.9 on CPU.
> http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/6087/wiescore5100.png



There is no way to get 7.9 without 16 cores or manually editing your WEI.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 24, 2012)

LOL, its WEI. Windows Experience Index.

And useless. Its more inconsistent than my infants poops if you look at the underlying score (especially the HDD score and RAM). Please dont look at this people and wonder why someone with the same system is scoring different! Run other benchmarks! 

Anyhoo, I will post mine when I am on my W7 machine.


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 24, 2012)

It kills time. 
who cares.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 24, 2012)

A machine that has several services running, has had multiple crashes/bsods/freezes, hasnt been defragged. Will score lower than an optimized machine


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's mine...

CPU: 7.4 [AMD FX-6200 4Ghz]
RAM: 7.5 [2x4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 (Cl 9)]
GPU: 7.8 ***AERO PERFORMANCE*** [MSI HD6870 Hawk]
GPU: 7.8 ***GAMING PERFORMANCE*** [MSI HD6870 Hawk]
HDD: 6.9 [Corsair Nova 2 60GB SSD]

*Overall- 6.9*


----------



## Law-II (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi

Mine here



system spec's to the side

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## The Von Matrices (Apr 25, 2012)

Six 3.8 GHz cores don't get it to 7.9 either.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 25, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46766&stc=1&d=1335242413
> mine
> i havent checked it again








your pc name reminded me of that haha

My hard drive keeps my system score down.


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 25, 2012)

hoax32 said:


> We all know that the Windows Experience Index cannot be conpared to a professional benchmarking software.


^This.
Because. \/






Spoiler: Oh snap!






Random Murderer said:


> There is no way to get 7.9 without 16 cores or manually editing your WEI.


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 25, 2012)

Someone should teach you the difference between a , & .


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 25, 2012)

Here yah go


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 25, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> Someone should teach you the difference between a , & .
> 
> 
> 
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/3451/windowsweiscorea3002.png


Someone should teach you that in Europe (With the exception of the UK) the decimal mark is actually a comma.


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 25, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Someone should teach you that in Europe (With the exception of the UK) the decimal mark is actually a comma.



I was thinking the same, I looked at the "*,*" on mine as well, and looked at others - some had a "*.*" ..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 25, 2012)

Cpu: 7,5
ram: 7.9 
gpu: 7.8 
gpu: 7.8 
hdd: 7.7

Overall 7.5


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 25, 2012)

Here Wego,


----------



## Rickkins (Apr 25, 2012)

Component Details Subscore Base score 
Processor AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor 7.6 
Determined by lowest subscore 5.4 
Memory (RAM) 8.00 GB 7.6 
Graphics AMD Radeon HD 6570 5.4 
Gaming graphics 5886 MB Total available graphics memory 6.5 
Primary hard disk 101GB Free (726GB Total) 5.9 
Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## Valenciente (Apr 25, 2012)

Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz 7,5
Memory (RAM) 4,00 GB 7,9 
Graphics ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series 7,7 
Gaming graphics 2807 MB Total available graphics memory 7,7 
Primary hard disk 158GB Free (233GB Total) 5,5 
Overall: 5,5

Need some new hard drives..


----------



## BlackZero (Apr 26, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> General question, if anyone (especially 2600k owners)  have seen their wei cpu score drop in the last day or so?



So... any ideas why I'm seeing 7.7 for cpu with 2600k @5.0GHz when I was seeing 7.8 with a lower overclock a few days ago..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is mine at bone stock.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 26, 2012)

Not one of these again WIE Scores are full of Sh#t do i need to say more also you can hack the god dam thing.


----------



## BlackZero (Apr 26, 2012)

can someone with a 2600k re-run the assessment and confirm that cpu scores are still showing as 7.8.. I know it's wei and it doesn't mean much but it's really bugging me


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 26, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> can someone with a 2600k re-run the assessment and confirm that cpu scores are still showing as 7.8.. I know it's wei and it doesn't mean much but it's really bugging me



I can confirm on my 2600K machine that no matter how high you overclock the CPU it will only run at 7.8 max


----------



## popswala (Apr 26, 2012)

My hdd's is whats holding it back and there bout completely full. They were supposedly the good ones when they came out. Got good reviews that compared them to the raptors. I haven't had any issues with them.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Apr 26, 2012)

stupid HDD...looks like i need a SSD


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is mine

CPU = 7.4 (AMD Phenom II 965)
RAM = 7.5 (Corsair Dominator 1600 DDR3)
GPU = 7.1 (HIS 4870X2)
GPU = 14.2 (HIS 4870X2) The test was only measuring 1 of my cards so i doubled it for 2 
HDD = 5.9 (WD Raptor X 160)


----------



## BlackZero (Apr 26, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> I can confirm on my 2600K machine that no matter how high you overclock the CPU it will only run at 7.8 max



Thanks, just wanted to confirm that it was something on my end stopping my system from scoring 7.8, turns out it was caused by some registry changes to windows media player/encoder. Fixed now.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 26, 2012)

gaming and daily rig

specs at sig


----------



## jgrahl (Apr 26, 2012)

processor 7.7, the rest 7.9  all stock speeds  my system specs are current


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/7056/weii.png



How the hell do you get 7.2 with a 3850 AGP when i get 7.1 with a 4870X2


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 26, 2012)

Melvis said:


> How the hell do you get 7.2 with a 3850 AGP when i get 7.1 with a 4870X2



dunno.WEI sucks?   my HD3850 AGP is oced beyond 3870 specs but that doesn't even begin to explain it. I mean, I'd get around 530Gflops vs your 2400.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 26, 2012)

For those who dont wanna click the 'increase size bar' at the top of the pic:

1. You're lazy 
2. it says 7.7----7.9----7.9----7.9----7.5


----------



## AnonTech (Apr 27, 2012)

5.9 General


----------



## Melvis (Apr 27, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> dunno.WEI sucks?   my HD3850 AGP is oced beyond 3870 specs but that doesn't even begin to explain it. I mean, I'd get around 530Gflops vs your 2400.
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/04/26/dvw.png



Yea im going to go with WEI sucks!


----------



## mtosev (Apr 27, 2012)

Melvis said:


> How the hell do you get 7.2 with a 3850 AGP when i get 7.1 with a 4870X2


simple explenation: windows can only use one gpu. therefor WEI benchmarks only 1 gpu


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 27, 2012)

CPU                   6.3
RAM                  5.5
Graphics             5.0
Gaming Graphics   6.3
HD                     5.9


----------



## Easo (Apr 27, 2012)

CPU = 7.3 (AMD Phenom II 920 @ 3.2GHz)
RAM = 7.5 (random Apacer DDR2 8GB)
GPU = 7.8 (XFX 6870 BE)
GPU = 7.8 (XFX 6870 BE)
HDD = 5.9 (Samsung F1 750GB) 

P.S.
I want SSD, cause my total score ir low.


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 27, 2012)

My Windows Score:






not that BAD


----------



## Lost Hatter (Apr 28, 2012)

*mmmm cheese*

CPU: 7.3 (Phenom II x4 925 3.24Ghz)
RAM: 7.4 (Corsair Vengeance @1600)
GPU: 7.4 (HD 5770  980/1320)
GPU: 7.4 ^
HDD: 5.9 (7200 RPM Seagate Barracuda)


----------



## repman244 (Apr 28, 2012)

My laptop:





i5-2540m
2x4GB DDR3 1333MHz
AMD FirePro M5950
500GB - 7200RPM Toshiba (Desperately need an SSD, but no money for it )


----------



## TheOne (Apr 28, 2012)

*[7.4][CPU]* Intel Core i7 920 (C0) @ Stock
*[7.8][RAM]* Corsair XMS3 24GB (6x4GB) DDR3 1600 (XMP#2 9-9-9-24@1.66V/1.45V)
*[7.8/7.8][GPU] *Gigabyte GeForce GTX 470 (301.24) @ Stock
*[7.5][SSD]* OCZ Agility 3 120GB (F/W: 2.22)(SATAII)
*[OS]* Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (SP1)(64-bit)


----------



## Melvis (Apr 29, 2012)

mtosev said:


> simple explenation: windows can only use one gpu. therefor WEI benchmarks only 1 gpu



That sorta answer my question, but the last time i checked a 4870 beat a 3850 no?

and if that is true then my GPU score is now 28.4


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 29, 2012)

Melvis said:


> That sorta answer my question, but the last time i checked a 4870 beat a 3850 no?
> 
> and if that is true then my GPU score is now 28.4



Maybe there's some bottleneck on your system? Could it be that the PCI-e link is working at 4x to save energy and WEI doesn't bring it up to 16x?

As you said, even with a single 4870 you should _at least _get the same as my 3850.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 29, 2012)

CPU = 7.6 (i5 2500K @4.4) 
RAM = 7.8 (Gskill Sniper 2x4 1600) 
GPU = 7.9
GGPU = 7.9 (7950) 
HDD = 5.9


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 29, 2012)

Meh its over 3+ years old.


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 29, 2012)

If you have a hard drive your score will be between 5 and 6.  If you have a SSD your score will be 7+.  Does anyone here have a RAID set-up?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 29, 2012)

I have RAID0 setup with 2 WD Blacks


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 29, 2012)

jmcslob said:


> I have RAID0 setup with 2 WD Blacks



And it still gives you a 5.9....


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 29, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> And it still gives you a 5.9....



Yeah it goes by the primary disk drive....Not sure if it actually accounts for actual speeds as I've seen SSD's with higher numbers in WEI with about the same speeds...
1 WD Black=5.9 in WEI and 2 in RAID0=5.9 LOL


----------



## repman244 (Apr 29, 2012)

jmcslob said:


> Yeah it goes by the primary disk drive....Not sure if it actually accounts for actual speeds as I've seen SSD's with higher numbers in WEI with about the same speeds...
> 1 WD Black=5.9 in WEI and 2 in RAID0=5.9 LOL



I don't think it depends that much on sequential reads, after 5.9 you need low access times.

My main PC with single HDD:


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 29, 2012)

That makes sense....but after 8ns not that much real world difference..

EDIT: as pointed out I meant ms and not ns....


----------



## repman244 (Apr 29, 2012)

jmcslob said:


> That makes sense....but after 8ns not that much real world difference..



Those are 8 ms not ns  And believe me the difference is big, my SAS drive has almost double IOPS compared to my WD Black and I probably won't replace it with an SSD at all


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Apr 29, 2012)

my score are 
cpu:7,4 q9400@3.2 ghz oc
ram:7,4 8gb
gpu:7,9 6950 1gb
gpu:7,9
hd:5,3 old ide

total score: 5.3


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2012)

Ye ol' hard drives (going on 7 years old) holding me back as usual.


Edit: HMMMM!  It detects Core i7 920 and FX-8150 as having 4 cores.  Intriguing!


----------



## Melvis (Apr 30, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Maybe there's some bottleneck on your system? Could it be that the PCI-e link is working at 4x to save energy and WEI doesn't bring it up to 16x?
> 
> As you said, even with a single 4870 you should _at least _get the same as my 3850.



I have no idea, i dont think it is  god i would of picked that up yrs ago if it was lol, i know when i run benchmarks i get realy good scores so i guess im running at 16x?

Yea im guessing it would at least get the same, maybe you OC is just that dam good 

Edit: Even Delta6326 with his 4850 scored higher then me, awww man something might be up then, shit! Meh ive got a new mobo here for my upgrade that might fix it?


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 30, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Edit: Even Delta6326 with his 480 scored higher then me, awww man something might be up then, shit! Meh ive got a new mobo here for my upgrade that might fix it?



Well I am running 2x 4850's, but I just don't think WEI is a very accurate test. My Q6600 at stock gets close too some i7's


----------



## Daimus (Apr 30, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It detects Core i7 920 and FX-8150 as having 4 cores.



It detects FX-8150 as having 4 cores because of MS patches for Bulldoser. Without patches - 8 cores.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 30, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Well I am running 2x 4850's, but I just don't think WEI is a very accurate test. My Q6600 at stock gets close too some i7's



Yea i saw that and im running 2x4870X2's =/ but yes i agree just shows how bad this test realy is, like wow bad lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> It detects FX-8150 as having 4 cores because of MS patches for Bulldoser. Without patches - 8 cores.


It implies that Bulldozer is using SMT and, does not, in fact, have 8 cores.  4 cores, 8 threads.


Yes, AMD insists on calling them "modules" instead of "cores" but, considering quad-cores with signficantly lower clock speeds (Core i5 2600) have no problem beating it, I would say that's proof enough Microsoft made the right call.  No doubt the definition of "core" isn't as clear as it used to be.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 1, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Yea i saw that and im running 2x4870X2's =/ but yes i agree just shows how bad this test realy is, like wow bad lol



I don't think this is new...

MS bases the calculations/sec on a single threaded test.  The "maximum" score is only attainable by disabling all other cores and using an exotic cooling system.  My 3930k (down now, will post scores when I get the replacement) reads as a 7.8, despite beating a q9400 during encodes by a factor of 12 (2 hours on 3930 take 24 on a 9400).

The HDD is another sad joke.  If there was a reasonable scale even the fastest mechanical drives would be topping out in the 4s, while even "cheap" SSDs should be near the top of the ratings.  Look on TPU for five minutes and you'll see there's a huge performance gap between fast HDDs and slow SSDs, but only a small gap between slow SSDs and fast SSDs.  This test obviously hides its eyes in the dirt to this very conclusion, for the purposes of just getting a number...

Graphics and RAM are simple instances of more is better.  At least their rating has some grounding in reality.  A tenuous grounding, but at least some.


So this is just another case of using a yard stick (or meter, pick your poison) to measure in tenths of an inch.  The wrong tool might get you into the right ballpark, but it certainly doesn't give you accurate results.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## fullinfusion (May 1, 2012)

*My score. WEI is screwed cuz I clock the cpu to 5.4Ghz and still the cpu score is 7.8 pfft *
I7-2700K 4.5GHz
Muskin 8GB 2133MHz ram 
Ati 6990 bios #2
ocz Vertex 3 ssd


----------



## v8ornot2v8 (May 1, 2012)

7.4 - I gues it is not bad for a 2600k CPU:


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 28, 2014)

Here's mine:








The hard disk in question is Corsair's Force GS 240GB SSD. Probably will be rated 7.8 once i'll sit it on SATA III, otherwise 7.0 cause M4N98TD-EVO doesn't support SATA III, only SATA II. Nevermind, loads everything in seconds, Win 7 included.


----------



## eskwy911 (Feb 28, 2014)

i7 860 4.0ghz 8gb kingston hyperx 2133mhz xfx 7970 Ghz 3Gb 128gb OCZ vertex 4 (old firmware) not updated yet


----------



## Jetster (Feb 28, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> The hard disk in question is Corsair's Force GS 240GB SSD. Probably will be rated 7.8 once i'll sit it on SATA III, otherwise 7.0 cause M4N98TD-EVO doesn't support SATA III, only SATA II. Nevermind, loads everything in seconds, Win 7 included.



Yep, The only difference I noticed was the start up with SATA III was about 15 sec faster. But everything else I don't think I could tell


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## hoax32 (Feb 28, 2014)

holy shet! xD
I just received an email with a reply notification....its bee nforever guys haha common!
Who dares reviving this post lol!

Im in the air force so not much time to get online anymore


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2014)

7.8
7.9
7.9
7.9
7.9


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2014)

While we're necro'ing the thread we might as well have some sort of meaningful debate - Not that WEI Scores mean much of anything anymore...Not that it ever did in the first place.

You could put it down to quite a few things - 

1. Microsoft had the xbox so they didnt care about the pc anymore

2. Microsoft shut down or merged the studios that did make PC games and had them focus on making games for xbox

3. Games For Windows Live - another failed project to bring the whole xbox 'social networking' experience to PC that failed to deliver. GFWL was buggy and quite often it would 'block' you from running games that your pc was perfectly capable of running because horror of horrors - you didnt meet the WEI score. Not to mention the fact that it would occasionally delete your game saves on various games and when you contacted their support to try and get a PC game to run - 99% of the time they would say they cant help you because the game you need help with is not an xbox title - IMO this is no worse then Activision's hate for pc gamers Ghosts was a 1:1 port. They wouldnt even give the PC version a FoV slider and graphical settings were a little scarce if not totally non existent. Everybody knows about Activision's utter disrespect towards PC gamers. I used to think EPIC GAMES was bad with their bitching about the pc platform and all the whining about piracy and not wanting to release games for a platform whose market is already saturated with shooters. but that doesnt stop them making and continuously releasing Gears Of War titles then turning around and making a game for PC because they aint making enough money off the console market.


I posted an article about one of the top guys from microsoft saying that they lost their way then it came to PC and they wanted to make things right again. I respect the fact that they came out in the open about it but how much of it was just a PR stunt? How much of the stuff that came out of the guys mouth is utter BS?

Its cool and all that Microsoft finally came out and said they done goofed but I honestly dont see them changing their direction. The best thing they have done to date was get rid of GFWL


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2014)

What the hell are you ranting about freedom? This is about wei scores and not gfwl. And by the way I have a few gfwl games that never gave me a single issue even on my old wife's emachine that had horrible wei scores. But as I say thats just my opinion.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 28, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I respect the fact that they came out in the open about it but how much of it was just a PR stunt? How much of the stuff that came out of the guys mouth is utter BS?



They employed a founder of the Steam service 6 months ago to get them back into the PC gaming business. It was in the news a couple of weeks ago, he no longer works for Microsoft. AKA, everything that guy said was marketing BS, and they have no intentions of being "nice" to PC gamers in any shape or form beyond what they currently do now.



hoax32 said:


> Im in the air force so not much time to get online anymore



Nice to see an accidental thread necro brought somebody back into the fold


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> What the hell are you ranting about freedom? This is about wei scores and not gfwl. And by the way I have a few gfwl games that never gave me a single issue even on my old wife's emachine that had horrible wei scores. But as I say thats just my opinion.



WEI is somewhat tied to GFWL, WEI score was meant to be some sort of 'benchmark' or rating system to say that your PC could play said game that you picked up at the store perfectly. However the industry never adopted this rating system and Microsoft never pushed it because they were releasing games for xbox and not PC. though this didnt stop them releasing ports that had that rating system that they eventually scrapped


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2014)

RCoon said:


> They employed a founder of the Steam service 6 months ago to get them back into the PC gaming business. It was in the news a couple of weeks ago, he no longer works for Microsoft. AKA, everything that guy said was marketing BS, and they have no intentions of being "nice" to PC gamers in any shape or form beyond what they currently do now.



Well, I cant say i didnt see it coming...
It would have been nice to have them make roads back into PC gaming and atone for their sins but I guess thats too much to ask.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 2, 2014)

This is for my secondary rig, my AGP lovechild 







damned DDR400 RAM holding me down   well, it's not like I could do much about it.


----------



## Japie073 (May 7, 2014)

Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 2.8 GHz @ 3.5 GHz (333 FSB * 10.5)
4GB Corsair DDR3-1333 @ CL7 (Single Channel)
MSI G41M-SP20
AMD Radeon HD7730 1GB GDDR5
400W Generic PSU


----------



## EarthDog (May 7, 2014)

LOL, why does this thread exist? The value means next to nothing... TPU.. smh.


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2014)

Asus G750JX
CPU: i7 4700HQ
RAM: 8GB Samsung
Graphics: GTX770M
Hard Drive: LiteOn 256GB SSD
Hard Drive: Hitachi 750GB 7200rpm

Windows 8.1


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2014)

OMG the only way to stop getting alerts on this thread is to post then select DONT SPAM ME WITH THIS USLESS SHIT lol






Bye bye


----------



## Arjai (May 8, 2014)

My i5 3317u UltraBook with HD4000 and a 5400rpm HDD. It does pretty well Crunching and it plays all of the Indie games and RE-Revelations, just fine.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 9, 2014)

Bah, those scores never mean much , but mine's 7.6.

CPU----i7 950-----------7.6
RAM---6GB 1600MHz--7.9
GPU----HD7970---------7.7
VRAM--3GB--------------7.7
SSD----M5P 128GB------7.8


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 9, 2014)

indeed WEI means nothing ... showing it is moot but since some want to see it ... meh? i should turn on my DC7900 to post his ... or not


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 3, 2014)

If this thread is dying, when i'll post this score it'll be like a nail in it's coffin? lol Here's final one from me:






Even if i'll hit 5.0GHz on 8350 it'll still be @ 7.8, RAM was 5.9, i switched it places (left stick to right slot, right stick to left slot, really lol) now it reads pleasantly to my eyes.  CPU sit @ 4.8GHz.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 3, 2014)

Latest ChrisPC Windows Experience Index Tool tries to install adware!


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 3, 2014)

while we're at it...






maybe i need more drives...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 3, 2014)

YautjaLord said:


> Even if i'll hit 5.0GHz on 8350 it'll still be @ 7.8, RAM was 5.9, i switched it places (left stick to right slot, right stick to left slot, really lol) now it reads pleasantly to my eyes.  CPU sit @ 4.8GHz.



you know the WEI Processor rating take only the number of core/thread in account and not the frequencie, right?


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 3, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> you know the WEI Processor rating take only the number of core/thread in account and not the frequencie, right?



Was just mentioning the frequency, yeah i know it tests the core/threads not frequency. Thanx regardless. I was still partially with my head in "FX OC'ers Club" thread here.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 3, 2014)

This whole thread is garbage because its based on garbage, LOL (the WEI is garbage).


----------



## XL-R8R (Sep 3, 2014)

We all know higher WEI scores mean you have a bigger cockerel than the next guy.....


----------



## Frick (Sep 3, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> This is for my secondary rig, my AGP lovechild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's one of the weirdest systems I've seen. Core 2 Extreme, DDR and a HD4xxx AGP card (i thought they stopped at the 3xxx series)? Wow.


----------



## XL-R8R (Sep 3, 2014)

HD4670 was the last AGP card I remember from ATI or nVidia.

Also the best performing one, too.


----------



## 64K (Sep 3, 2014)

XL-R8R said:


> HD4670 was the last AGP card I remember from ATI or nVidia.
> 
> Also the best performing one, too.



Yeah, HD 4670 was the end of the line for AGP

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/292/radeon-hd-4670-agp.html


----------



## XL-R8R (Sep 3, 2014)

Thankfully lol


The APG HD3850 wasnt so bad either.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 7, 2014)

My Lenovo X131e Netbook


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 7, 2014)

I didnt realize the WEI went into Negatives.... 0_o  lol. Srsly tho, I h8 how it takes the Slowest HDD in my machine and faults Me for it(But doesnt care about the OTHER 3 HDD's that ACTUALLY get used in Day to Day operations). 5.9 cuz MY storage HDD is worth about as much as a pile of Dog Penis's.But ALL other scores are 7.6/7.8


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 7, 2014)

Thought an SSD would get a better score...


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 9, 2014)

Hence why we all say its a joke...but keep on posting scores like it matters.


----------

